# Seltsames Verhalten einer Klasse in netbeans



## Joob (23. Apr 2022)

Die Klasse GetFileHead wird plötzlich nicht mehr als Javaklasse erkannt.
Wenn ich unter Tools - Analyse Java Doc kann ich die Klasse aufrufen, sonst ist das nicht möglich.
Löschen im netbeans ist auch nicht möglich, es wird im Pulldown nur noch das Untermenü Tools angezeigt.

Der Inhalt ist korrekt.


----------



## Joob (23. Apr 2022)

Neustart Netbeans hat geholfen. 
Was auch immer die Ursache war .


----------



## Apple’s Jünger (24. Apr 2022)

Da ich netbeans nicht nutze, kann ich dazu auch nix sagen. Wird sich bei der Analyse verschluckt haben. 

Aber: Mir ist klar, dass du gerade vermeintlich mit der Entwicklung erst beginnst. Deine Klassennamen haben keine Namen, die man Objekten zuordnen würde. 

Klassennamen sollten Objekte wiederspiegeln. Also sowas wie Haus oder Auto. Auf keinen Fall Methoden Namen. Sowas wie GetHeader. Stattdessen nur Header mit einer Methode get. 

Und so weiter. Da würde ich nochmal die Benennung der Klassen prüfen und ggf. In Literatur nachlesen.


----------



## mihe7 (24. Apr 2022)

@Joob, NetBeans hat ganz grundsätzlich irgendein Problem mit dem Cache. Das sieht dann so aus, dass urplötzlich Java-Dateien als fehlerhaft im Projektexplorer dargestellt werden (im Editor werden dann wahlweise keine Fehler angezeigt oder es werden Imports plötzlich nicht mehr gefunden). Normalerweise bekommst Du das auch nicht einfach mit einem Neustart in den Griff, sondern musst NB schließen und - per Hand - das Cache-Verzeichnis löschen. Dann baut NB beim nächsten Start den Spaß wieder sauber neu auf und man hat wieder eine Zeit lang seine Ruhe.


----------



## Joob (29. Apr 2022)

@mihe7 Schönen Dank für den Tipp


----------



## Neumi5694 (27. Mai 2022)

Das mit dem Cache wird dir noch öfter begegnen. Mittlerweile ist's zwar besser, aber das ist einer der Schwachpunkte von Netbeans und die häufigste Ursache unerklärbarer Fehler.
Ich hab dafür was auf dem Desktop liegen 


```
@echo off
for %%v in (12.5 12.6 13.0) do (
 if exist "%localappdata%\NetBeans\Cache\%%v" (
   echo removing "%localappdata%\NetBeans\Cache\%%v"
   rmdir /S /Q "%localappdata%\NetBeans\Cache\%%v"
 ) else (
   echo skipping "%localappdata%\NetBeans\Cache\%%v"
 )
 if exist "%appdata%\NetBeans\%%v\var\log" (
   echo deleting dump files in %appdata%\NetBeans\%%v\var\log\
   del "%appdata%\NetBeans\%%v\var\log\"*.dump
 )
)
pause
exit
```


----------



## mihe7 (27. Mai 2022)

Neumi5694 hat gesagt.:


> Hab dafür was auf dem Desktop liegen


Das wird bald auch auf meinem Desktop liegen


----------

